# Donate to the forum



## DomLangowski

As most of you know we have now moved to private hosting. We have managed to get a deal with a very good hosting company Envisage and are now live on their servers.

When we mentioned moveing to paid hosting a few members have contacted the admin staff and myself and offered to help with the upkeep of the forum.

We offer a subscription which is done on a yearly or monthly basis and more infomation can be found here You can also donate any amount you wish by useing the donation link below.

If you find this forum useful and would like to donate to the upkeep of the forum please feel free to do so. *We do not ask for a lot, just £1 would help a great deal.*

Payments can be made with paypal and is the safest way to transfer money online, for more infomation about paypal please visit there website which can be found here. Payments can also be made via bank transfer or cheque.

If anyone has any questions please feel free to pm me

Thanks.

Please Click Here To Donate To The Breeders Forum

*NOTE: To avoid either us or you being charged fee's use your PayPal balance to donate or add funds to your PayPal account before donating.*

Topic Last Updated - 31/08/2011


----------



## DomLangowski

Just wanted to bump this topic and remind everyone that any donations or subscriptions do help a great deal. A big thank you to everyone who has donated and everyone that has subscribed to one of your premium memberships.

As we move into 2012 we have some ideas that are soon to be implemented into the forum and we also welcome all ideas from members about making our forum the best mouse community in the world!

If you would like to submit any ideas please pm me.

Also a big thank you to all the moderators and Sarah C for helping maintain the forum and keeping it a nice place to be.

~ Dom


----------

